# 2D Blut über bildschirm laufend



## bjoerner1910 (28. April 2007)

Nach wirklich 3 stündiger Recherche im Internet, wollte ich hier jetzt einfach ma nach fragen, ob jemand von euch mir sagen kann, wie ich über den Bildschrim laufendes Blut animieren kann? Es geht eigentlich darum die alt bekannte Gunbarrel Sache aus James Bond zu erstellen, nur leider bin ich mit After Effects nicht so der Profi(brauch ich das dafür überhaupt?). Hab jetzt ganz einfach dieses Pistolenlauf-Bild mit blauem Kreis (für Keying) in Photoshop erstellt und das ganze in Magix Video Dexluxe bisschen animiert (bewegt sich bisschen). Soll ja auch nix großes werden. Nur ich weiß nicht wie ich das Blut was ja sonst übern Bildschrim läuft bekomme?

für die die noch nicht wissen was ich meine:
James Bond intro


----------



## tobee (28. April 2007)

Ich hab auch mal gesucht und diesen Thread gefunden.
Ich hoffe er hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Rolfchem (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Drakula!
Wenn du unbedingt soviel Blut vergießen willst, dann kannst du das unter VDL schon machen. (In After Effekte kenne ich mich nicht aus)
Das Prinzip ist ganz einfach: Ich möchte es dir an einer schreibenden Schrift auf dem Bildschirm erklähren:
1.Spur :
Lege auf die erste Spur einen Text in schwarz
3.Spur:
Lege in die dritte Spur den gleichen Text in weis.
2.Spur:
Auf diese Spur legst du die Wischblende mit den Namen "wipe.vfx"
Der Richtungspfeil der Blende sollte nach unten zeigen.
Was passiert jetzt?
Die Blende gibt immer mehr den weisen Text frei. So sieht das aus, als ob jemand
den Text erst schreibt.
Das gleiche Prinzip machst du mit dem Blut

Die eine Spur hat das Blutbild
Die dritte Spur das Schwarzbild
Die Blende zieht das schwarz zurück und Liter um Liter Blut wird sichtbar!
Wenn ich mich zu dum ausgedrückt habe, gib mir deine E-Mail. Ich schicke dir dann als
Anhang die Schriftdemo in MVD format.
Das ist aber nur im Video so. Wie du das auf den Bildschirm bekommst ohne Video weiß ich nicht!
mfG Rolf


----------

